# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  من اليوم.. خطط لليلة القدر

## شموخ عليا

*من اليوم.. خطط لليلة القدر 




الدكتور عادل بن أحمد باناعمة 



**هَلْ خَمْسَةٌ وَعِشْرُونَ يَوْمًا مُدَّةٌ كَافِيَةٌ لِتَحْقِيقِ النجاحِ؟

وهل هي فترةٌ كافيةٌ لأنْ يبلغ الإنسان أقصى ما يمكنُهُ من درجاتِ التهيّؤ والاستعداد؟

وهل هو مدى زمنيّ وافٍ لبلوغ الآمالِ، وحصولِ الرِّغابِ؟

كان هذا ما فكرتُ فيه حين أوحى إليَّ فاضلٌ من الفضلاء بالحديثِ عن (التخطيطِ لليلةِ القدرِ) بلغنا الله وإياكم بركتها وهداها.

أنا إذن أشعرُ أن الحديث اليوم عن التخطيط لليلة القدر هو حديث (متأخر) عن وقتِهِ، وليس مبكرًا كما قد يتوهم البعض!.

لذلك اسمحوا لي أن أصرفَ وجهَ الحديثِ عن الصيف وعن المدارسِ وعن شعبانَ وحتى عن فضائل رمضان ونحو ذلك من الموضوعات المتوقّعة التي هي على شرفها وعدم الاستغناء عنها وضرورة تكرارها قد باتت مبذولةً سهلةَ المتناولِ!

سأترك ذلك كله وأتحدث اليوم بلغةٍ مباشرةٍ وواضحةٍ عن موضوع محددٍ هو: كيف نخطط بشكلٍ صحيحٍ لاغتنامِ ليلةِ القدرِ؟

بعبارةٍ أخرى.. ما هي الخطواتُ التي بوسعنا أن نفعِّلها حتى نكونَ أدنى وأقربَ إلى إدراك الهبة الربانية العظيمة في تلك الليلة الكريمة؟

والحقيقة أنني أعتبر هذه المقالة إثارةً للسؤال لا جوابًا عنه!!

لأنني أعتقد أن مجرد تساؤلِ أحدِنا عن (تخطيط) أمثلَ يستعدُّ به لليلة القدر خطوةً عُظمى للوصول إلى الهدفِ.

ومع ذلك سأحاول معكم رسم ملامح للجـوابِ، وذلك عبر (مفاتيح) نتوسّلُ بها للنجاحِ في هذا التخطيط.

المفتاحُ الأول**:

لا شك أن أول المفاتيح تكون في شعورُ القلبِ بقيمةِ هذه الليلةِ، ومقدار التحول الذي يمكنُ أن تحدثه في حياةِ الإنسانِ.

وأظنني قد أشرتُ مرةً إلى فرق ما بين إدراك العقلِ وشعورِ القلبِ، وبينت أن العقل هو (مستودع) معلومات، وأن القلب هو (مخزن) مشاعرَ. في جهاز الحاسوب هناك (أوامر) مخزنة في الذاكرة، هذه الأوامر تظلُّ جامدةً حتى تجري في الجهازِ حرارة الكهرباء، فيتمكّن الجهاز من تحويل تلك الأوامر إلى (إنجازاتٍ) تشاهدُ عبر الشاشة.. ما في عقولنا من معلوماتٍ هو كهذه الأوامر.. تظل جامدةً حتى يتدفق تيار المشاعرِ القلبيّ.. حينئذٍ فقط تتحول إلى عملٍ.

كم في عقولنا من معلوماتٍ عن فضل رمضانَ وشرفِ ليلةِ القدر؟

كلنا نحفظُ سورة القدرِ.. بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: "إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ * وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ * لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِّنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ * تَنَزَّلُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِم مِّن كُلِّ أَمْرٍ * سَلاَمٌ هِيَ حَتَّى مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ**".

وكلنا سمع قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من قام ليلة القدر إيمانًا واحتسابًا غفر له ما تقدّم ذنبه**". [الشيخان].

وغير قليل منا قد طرق سمعه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن هذا الشهر قد حضركم، وفيه ليلة خير من ألف شهر، من حرمها فقد حرم الخير كله، ولا يحرم خيرها إلا محروم**" [ابن ماجه، وحسنه الألباني].

والذين تعوّدوا أن يبحثوا في فضائل رمضان مرت بهم عباراتٌ شريفةٌ للسلف الصالحِ، كقول كعب الأحبار: (إنا نجد هذه الليلة حَطوطاً تحطّ الذنوب). وقول قتادة: هي خير كلها إلى مطلع الفجر. وقول الوراق: سُمّيت ليلة القدر؛ لأنه نزل فيها كتاب ذو قدر على لسان ملَكٍ ذي قدر على رسول ذي قدر وعلى أمةٍ ذاتِ قدر.

هذا كله قدر (لا بأس به) من المعلوماتِ.. ومفتاح النجاحِ الأول أن تتحول هذه المعلومات إلى (تيارٍ دافقٍ من المشاعرِ والأحاسيس) يغدو معه الإنسان متحرقًا إلى ساعةِ الصفرِ ليبذل كل وسعه في تحقيق حلمِهِ.

تعالوا لنفكر معًا.. لنفكر عميقًا في هذه المعلوماتِ.. لعل هذا التفكير يبعث في مشاعرنا الحياة.

خيرٌ من ألف شهر؟!

ما معنى هذا؟ هل معناه أنها في فضلها وشرفها خير من ألف شهر؟

لا.. يقول مجاهدٌ رحمه الله: عملها وصيامها وقيامها خير من ألف شهر! يعني أن من عمل فيها صالحًا كان خيرًا ممن عمل صالحًا في ألفِ شهرٍ ليس فيها ليلةُ قدر!!

ما معنى هذا؟!!

**معناه أن من (نجح) في هذه الليلة فإنه سيتفوق في درجتِهِ على من أمضى ثلاثًا وثمانين سنةً وأربعةَ أشهرٍ صائمًا قائمًا، تاليًا ذاكرًا، عابدًا خاشعًا!! (ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر).

ودونك هذا الحديث يبيّن لك صدق ما أقول.. ذكر ابن أبي حاتم بإسناده إلى رسول الله أنه ذكر أربعة من بني إسرائيل عبدوا الله ثمانين عامًا، لم يعصوه طرفة عين، فذكر أيوب وزكريا وحزقيل بن العجوز ويوشع بن نون، قال: فعجب أصحاب رسول الله من ذلك، فأتاه جبريل فقال: "يا محمد، عجبت أمتك من عبادة هؤلاء النفر ثمانين سنة لم يعصوه طرفة عين، فقد أنزل الله خيرًا من ذلك، فقرأ عليه: إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِّنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ، هذا أفضل مما عجبت أنت وأمتك، قال: فسُرّ بذلك رسول الله والناس معه**".

لنحسبها بطريقةٍ أخرى**..

ليلةُ القدرِ لا تزيدُ عن اثنتي عشرة ساعة.. وألف شهرٍ تساوي سبعمائة وعشرين ألف ساعة!! وإذنْ فالذي ينجحُ في اغتنام هذه الساعات الثنتي عشرةَ يكون كالذي أمضى سبعمائةً وعشرين ألفَ ساعةٍ يصوم فلا يفطر، ويقوم فلا يفتر!! "ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر".

لنحسب بطريقةٍ ثالثةٍ**..

لنفترض أن أحدنا قد مدّ الله في عمرِهِ فعاش ثلاثًا وثمانين سنةً، وأنه في كل يومٍ منها قرأ صفحةً واحدةً من القرآنِ، فكم سيكون حظه من الحسناتِ؟ لقد صحّ في الحديث قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من قرأ حرفًا من كتاب الله فله به حسنة والحسنة بعشر أمثالها.. لا أقول ألم حرف، ولكن ألف حرف ولام حرف وميم حرف**".

ويمكنُ أن يقال: إن متوسط عدد الأحرف في كل صفحةٍ من كتاب الله هو ثلاثمائة حرف.

وبهذا يكون نصيبُ صاحبنا اليومي من الحسناتِ هو ثلاثة آلاف حسنة!

ويكون نصيبُهُ خلال ثلاثٍ وثمانين سنةً هو مليارُ حسنةً!!

هذا الكنز قد حصله من تلاوة صفحةٍ واحدةٍ من القرآن يوميًّا، فإذا أضفت إلى ذلك ما يحصله من حسناتٍ بأدائِهِ للصلواتِ الخمس، وللنوافل، وبذكره لله تعالى، وبصلته للأرحامِ، وبرّه للوالدين، وقيامِهِ بإعالةِ الأسرةِ، والصدقةِ، إلى غير ذلك مما لا تخلو منه حياة مسلمٍ إذا أضفتَ هذا كله إلى المليارِ فكم من حسنةٍ تكونُ في رصيدِهِ؟ إنه رقمٌ لا نستطيع تخيله!!

حسنًا.. عندما تنجحُ في ليلة القدر فأنت تحصّل أكثرَ من كل هذا!! "ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر".

هل بدأنا الآن (نحسّ) ولا أقول (نعلم) معنى قوله تعالى: "ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر"؟!!

لنفكر في معلومةٍ أخرى.. في مغفرةِ الله لمن قام هذه الليلة إيمانًا واحتسابًا.

لنقف هنيهةً مع أنفسِنا.. كم هي المعاصي التي ارتكبناها؟

كم مرةٍ نظرنا إلى الحرامِ؟ كم مرة سمعنا الحرام؟ كم مرة نطقنا بما يسخط الله؟ كم مرة قصرنا في حقوق الوالدين والأرحام؟

كم منا من وقع في الفواحش؟

وكم منا من كذب؟

وكم منا من خالط جوفه مالٌ حرامٌ؟

كم في خفايانا من ذنوبِ سرّ لا يعلمُها إلا الله.. يؤرقنا مجرد التفكيرُ فيها؟

ثم.. هل فكرنا كم من الرزق حرمناه بسبب هذه المعاصي؟ وكم من التوفيق فاتنا بسببها؟ وكم من العقوبة حلت بنا جراءها؟

ثم.. هل فكرنا فيما ينتظرنا في القبر ويوم القيامةِ من عقوبةٍ لا قبل لنا بها جراء اجترائنا على حرمات الله؟

كل هذا البلاء الآخذ بأكظامِ النفسِ يمكنُك أن تتحرر منه في ليلةٍ واحدةٍ!!

يا ألله..!

ليلةٌ واحدةٌ تمحو عذابات السنين؟!!

ليلةٌ واحدةٌ تذهبُ بأوزارٍ كأمثالِ الجبالِ ناءت بها ظهورنا.. ووجلت لها قلوبنا؟

ليلة واحدةٌ تنفض عنا عوائق التوفيق، وموانع البركة؟

نعم.. كذلك هي ليلةُ القدرِ.. تغسلك يا سيدي.. تغسلك بالكليةِ.. وتخرجُكَ نقيًّا كماء السماء.. أبيضَ كسحابِ السماء.. حرًّا كهواء السماء..

هل تدرك قيمة ذلك؟*

*

**أقصد.. هل (تشعر) بقيمةِ ذلك؟

شيءٌ آخر في هذا السياقِ..

هل تدرك الفرق بين عمر بن الخطابِ رضي الله عنه قبل الإسلام وعمر بعد الإسلام؟

هل تدرك الفرقَ بين عبد الله بن المبارك المغنّي شاربِ الخمر وعبد الله بن المبارك العلم الإمام المحدث الرباني؟

هل تدرك الفرقَ بين الفضيل بن عياضٍ قاطعِ الطريقِ اللصّ النهّابِ والفضيل العابد الزاهدِ التقي النقي؟

لقد كان في حياة هؤلاء جميعًا (لحظةٌ) تحول فيها مسار حياتهم، وتبدلت شخصياتهم، واعتدلت بوصلتهم.. إنها لحظةُ الهدايةِ والتوفيقِ بها صاروا من حال إلى حال.

اصدقني.. ألا تتمنى في حياتك لحظةً كهذه.. تنفضك نفضًا، وتنقلك من الدرك الذي أنت فيه فإذا بك وليّ من أولياء الله الصالحين، وعلمٌ من أعلام الأمة العاملين؟

تذكر إذنْ أن ليلة القدر التي (تنجحُ) فيها هي أرجى أوقاتِ حياتك لتحقيق لحظة الهداية هذه. إنها الليلة الأرجى! "فِيها يُفْرَقُ كلُّ أمرٍ حكيمٍ". قال قتادة: يقضى فيها ما يكون في السنةِ إلى مثلها.

شيءٌ أخيرٌ أختمُ بها محاولاتِ استثارةِ دفائن المعلومات لتتحول إلى مشاعر وأحاسيس.

تصوّرْ نفسك وقد عبدت الله خمسين سنةً.. ثم لقيتَ الله فلم تلقَ في ميزانك شيئًا!! كم أنت محروم حينها؟

تصور نفسك وقد صرت من الذين قال الله فيهم: "قل هل أنبئكم بالأخسرين أعمالاً * الذين ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعًا**"!! كم أنت محروم حينها؟

تصور نفسك وأنت ترغب في العمل الصالح فلا توفق إليه، وتسعى فلا تسدد، وتجتهدُ فلا تُعان!! كم أنت محرومٌ حينها؟

أتراك شعرت بمرارة الحرمانِ؟ أتريد أن تنجو منها وتفرّ؟

عليك بالنجاح في ليلة القدر.. فقد قال نبيّك صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من حرمها فقد حرم الخير كله، ولا يحرم خيرها إلا محروم" [ابن ماجه وحسنه الألباني]، وقال: "من حرم خيرها فقد حرم**" [النسائي وحسنه الألباني].

رباه..!!

**هل بدأنا نشعرُ (بقيمة) هذه الليلة، وبمقدار ما يمكنُ أن تحدثه في حياتنا من أثر؟!!

هل بدأت هذه المعلوماتِ تتحول إلى شعورٍ دافقٍ يحفزنا شوقًا إلى ليلة القدر فنردد مع الشاعر الولهان:

وليلة قدر أشرقتْ في تطلعي إلى الله أدعو أستمدّ الرضا الأعلى

وأدنو بخفق القلب ملء ضراعتي بصمتٍ وبعض الصمت من كَلِمٍ أَجْلَى

أيا ليلة القدر السنية ليت لي شعاع تجلّ منك يسعف في الجَلَى

ويسمو بهذا الحب حرًّا لربه من الملأ الأدنى إلى الملأ الأعلى

[الأميري، ديوان قلب ورب : 291 ] .

هذا هو المفتاحُ الأول: استشعارُ قيمةِ هذه الليلة استشعارًا يجعل القلبَ متشوقًا للعبادة، والجوارحَ مستفزة للطاعةِ.

المفتاح ُالثاني: الاستعانة بالله



**وهذا مفتاحُ صدقٍ لا يجوزُ التفريطُ فيه.

ولو تأمّل الإنسانُ في سورة الفاتحة التي يتلوها كل ركعةٍ لوجدَ ذلك الربط العجيب بين العبادة والاستعانة في قوله تعالى: "إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين**". فكأن المعنى: لا عبادة بدون استعانة! ومن همَّ بالعبادة والطاعة غافلاً عن طلب العونِ لم يكد يوفّق!

وفي المقابل من مدّ يد الاستعانة لمولاه، ورجاه أن يفتح عليه أبواب الطاعةِ رأى من ألطافِ ربه وعون مولاه ما لا عهد له بمثلِهِ.

قال ابن أبي الحواري قال لي أبو سليمان أصاب عبد الواحد الفالج -وهو الشلل الرباعيّ- فسأل الله أن يطلقه في وقت الوضوء فكان إذا أراد الوضوء انطلق وإذا رجع إلى سريره فُلِجَ [السير 7/179].

أترون عجائب الاستعانة بالله على الطاعة؟!!

تحرك المشلولُ فقام يتوضأ!!

فكيف بك أيها العبدُ إذا بدأت منذ اليوم تلحُّ على مولاك في الدعاء أن يفتحَ عليك أبواب الطاعةِ، وأن يعينك على ذكره وشكره وحسنِ عبادتِهِ، وأن يقيمك بين يديه مصليًا داعيًا متذللاً، وأن يفتح على قلبك وعينكَ فتذوق حلاوة المناجاة وجمال البكاء؟

كيف بك إذا كنت في كل سجدةٍ منذ اللحظةِ تسأل الله التوفيق لليلةِ القدر والعون على إدراكها؟

افعل وكن حسن الظنّ بمولاك.. فقد روى مسلمٌ عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله e: يقول الله عز وجل: "أنا عند ظن عبدي بي وأنا معه حين يذكرني، إن ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي، وإن ذكرني في ملأ ذكرته في ملأ هم خير منهم، وإن تقرب مني شبرًا تقربت إليه ذراعًا، وإن تقرب إلي ذراعًا تقربت منه باعًا، وإن أتاني يمشي أتيته هرولة**".

هذا هو ربك الكريم.. إذا استعنت به وأحسنت الظن أعانك.. وكلما دنوتَ منه دنا منك أكثر.

المفتاحُ الثالثُ: تدريج النفس إلى الطاعةِ

**فالنفسُ شموسٌ، عصيةُ القيادِ، ومن الشاقّ أن تحملها فجأة في ليلةٍ واحدةٍ على خلافِ ما ألفتْ! وقد كان التدريجُ في تحريم الخمرِ برهانًا واضحًا على هذه الحقيقةِ.

ولذلك فإن من مقتضى التخطيط لليلةِ القدرِ أن يدرّج الإنسانُ نفسه إلى مراتب الكمال العبادي، أي: يدنيها إليها على التدريج.

لنأخذ تلاوة القرآن مثلاً..

بيننا وبين رمضان أسبوعان.. فليبدأ الجادّ ختمةً بمعدل جزأين في اليوم حتى يختم قبل رمضان! فإذا دخل الشهرُ الكريمُ ختم في العشر الأول ختمةً، ثم في العشر الثانية ختمتين بمعدل ستة أجزاء في اليوم، ثم تدخل العشر الأواخر فيأخذ نفسه بختمةٍ في كل ثلاثةِ أيام وإن كان أكثر جدًّا وحزمًا ختمَ في الثلاثة الأولى ختمةً، ثم ختمة في يومين، ثم في كل يومٍ ختمةً!.

وهذا مثالٌ على التدريجِ يجعلُ ما يبدو عسيرًا أقربَ إلى التحقق؛ لأن النفس إذا عُوِّدتِ اعتادتْ.

ومثلٌ آخرُ في الأذكارِ والمأثوراتِ..

في هذين الأسبوعين يبدأ الإنسان بمراجعةِ الأذكار وحفظ ما لم يكن يحفظُ ومعرفةِ ما لم يكن يعرفُ أن له ذكرًا. فإذا دخل الشهرُ الكريم شرعَ في تطبيق شطرٍ من ذلكَ ثم يزيد فيزيدُ حتى إذا جاء موسم ليلةِ القدرِ كان قد رطّب لسانه بذكر الله وعوّده عليه حتى ما يفتُرُ منه.

ومثلٌ ثالثٌ في الفرائضِ..

يحرص الإنسانُ فيما بقي من شعبانَ على ألا تفوته جماعةُ المسجدِ، ثم يتدرجُ في التعويد على التبكير إلى الصلاةِ حتى يكون ممن يفدُ إلى المسجدِ قبل الأذان ويطيل المكث بعد الصلاةِ.

ويدرجُ نفسه إلى طول المكثِ في المسجد نصف ساعةٍ فساعةٍ فساعتين، وهكذا...

وقل مثل ذلك في القيام والصدقةِ وسائر ألوانِ البر وأنواع الطاعةِ.

وبمثلِ هذا التدرج يسوس المرء نفسه في شأن المعاصي، فيراجع صفحتَهُ ويرى ما فيها، ثم يخفف من سوءاتها شيئًا فشيئًا، فإن كان مدمنًا لفضائح القنوات الفضائية تخفف من ذلك، وإذا كان سمّاعًا لغناء السوءِ تدرج في تركه، وإذا كان يلوكُ الكذبَ حزمَ أمر نفسه.. وهكذا فلا يبلغ موسم العشر إلا وقد تخفف من كثير من ذنوبه وبات أقرب للنجاح.

إن هذا التدريج يجعلك وقتَ الموسمِ كالخيل التي ضُمّرت وأُعدتْ.. تسابقُ فلا تكادُ تُسبق.

المفتاحُ الرابعُ: المشاريعُ العباديّة



**وخلاصة هذا المفتاحِ أن عليكَ من الآن أن تحدّد ما تريدُ فعله من الطاعاتِ، وإياك أن يدهمك الشهرُ وأنت لا تحملُ إلا الرغبةَ المبهمة في كثرة العبادةِ.

فكّر من الآن..*

*ما الذي تريد تحقيقه من الطاعاتِ سعيًا لاغتنام فضيلةِ ليلةِ القدر؟

يمكنك أن تقول مثلاً:

سألزم نفسي ألا أفوت ركعةً من التراويح ولا من التهجّد.

أو: سآخذ نفسي بأن أزيد على التراويح والتهجد ركعاتٍ أتقرب بها إلى الله.

أو: سأحملُ نفسي على تطويل الصلاةِ وطولِ القيامِ فأقرأ في الركعةِ جزءًا أو جزأين.

أو: سأستغفر في اليوم قرابة ألف مرة وأصلي على النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوًا من ذلك.

أو: سأختم من الختماتِ كذا وكذا...

أو: سأقرأ خلال الشهرِ تفسير ثلثِ القرآن وأتأمل في معانيه متدبرًا.

ومن الطبيعي أن هذه المشاريع تختلف باختلاف أحوال الناس وإمكاناتهم، لكن ينبغي أن توضع بهمّةٍ عاليةٍ، ورغبةٍ طموحةٍ.

وهكذا لا يأتيك رمضان إلا ولديك (مشاريع عبادية) محددة تريد إنجازها، وتلقائيًّا ستجدُ نفسك ترتب برنامجك اليومي على وجه يعينك على الإنجاز، وتلقائيًّا ستجد بين يديك معيارًا واضحًا تقوّم به جدّك واجتهادَكَ، وتلقائيًّا ستجدُ نفسك مشدودًا إلى هدفٍ محددٍ تتمنّى إنجازه وتحقيقه وتلقائيًّا ستجدُ نفسك تحسُّ بتقدّمك وإنجازك.

المفتاح الخامس: التحرر من سيطرةِ الليلة الواحدةِ*

*

**فالكثيرُ من الناسِ يسّاءلُ عن ليلةِ القدر متى هي؟ ويشغل نفسه بما ورد في الصحيح والضعيفِ من علاماتِها، ويتتبّع ما قد يشيع من رؤى وخواطر تشيرُ على تحديدِ ليلةٍ معينةٍ.

وهذا كله لا بأس به في الأصل؛ لأنه ورد عن بعض السلف الاحتفاء ببعض الليالي أكثر من بعضها الآخر، وقد كان من السلفِ من يغتسل ويتطيب في الليالي التي تكون أرجى لليلة القدر، فقد روي عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أنه إذا كان ليلة أربع وعشرين اغتسل وتطيب ولبس حلة إزار ورداء فإذا أصبح طواهما فلم يلبسهما إلى مثلها من قابل. وكان أيوب السختياني يغتسل ليلة ثلاث وعشرين وأربع وعشرين ويلبس ثوبين جديدين ويستجمر. وكان ثابت البناني وحميد الطويل يلبسان أحسن ثيابهما ويتطيبان ويطيبان المسجد بالنضوح في الليلة التي ترجى فيها ليلة القدر! قال ثابت: وكان لتميم الداري حلة اشتراها بألف درهم وكان يلبسها في الليلة التي ترجى فيها ليلة القدر.

أين المشكلة إذن؟

**المشكلة أن يتحوّل إلى عائقٍ يحول بين العبد والطاعة إلا في تلك الليلةِ التي يظنّها ليلة القدر!.

وبالتالي يبطل اجتهادُهُ، وتأسيه بالنبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم في اجتهاده طوال العشر.

ولكي أساعدَ على (التحرر من سيطرة الليلة الواحدةِ) أذكر لكم أن القول بتنقل ليلةِ بين ليالي أوتار العشر قول قوي ظاهر جمعًا بين الأخبار، ففي السنة التي رأى فيها أبو سعيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسجد في الماء والطين كانت ليلة إحدى وعشرين، وفي السنة التي رآه فيها ابن أنيس كانت ليلة ثلاث وعشرين، وفي السنة التي رأى فيها أبي بن كعب علاماتها من ليلة سبع كانت في تلك الليلة، وهكذا...

وبالتالي فإن التعويل على ليلةٍ بعينها مظنّة فوات المقصودِ.

ووجهٌ آخرُ هو أن من أهل العلم من أحصى ليالي الوتر باعتبار نهاية الشهر، أي لليلة بقيت أو ثلاث ليال بقين أو خمس ليال بقين، وهكذا... وقد جاء في الحديث "لتاسعة تبقى، لخامسة تبقى، لثالثة تبقى"، وعليه فلو كان الشهر ثلاثين يومًا فإن الليلة التي هي لسابعة تبقى ليلة أربع وعشرين والتي هي لتاسعة تبقى ليلة اثنين وعشرين، وهكذا...

أرأيتم؟!!*

*لا سبيل للجادّ إذن في إدراك هذه الليلة سوى أن يخطط لاغتنام العشر كلها، ويتخلص من فكرةِ (البحث) عن ليلة بعينها يفردها بالطاعة والعبادة.

وقد أخفى الله عز وجل موعد هذه الليلة ليجتهد العباد في العبادة، وكي لا يتكلوا على فضلها ويقصروا في غيرها فأراد منهم الجد في العمل أبدًا، ويدل لذلك ما في معجم الطبراني الكبير بسند حسن عن عبد الله بن أنيس أنه قال: "يا رسول الله أخبرني أي ليلة تبتغي فيها ليلة القدر فقال لولا أن يترك الناس الصلاة إلا تلك الليلة لأخبرتك**".

وفي حديث أبي ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لو أذن لي لأنبأتك بها وذكر كلمة أن تكون في السبع الأواخر**" [ابن خزيمة في صحيحه].

ربما كنتُ مباشرًا للغايةِ فيما قلتُهُ.

وربما أعفيتُ نفسي من كثيرٍ من تزويق العبارةِ، وتنميق الكلام.

وربما تخففتُ كذلك من كثرةِ النصوصِ.

ولكنني كنت أهدف إلى شيء واحدٍ.. هو أن أثير في قلبي وقلوبكم فكرة الاستعدادِ المبكر نسبيًّا لليلة القدر، والتخطيطِ للنجاح فيها.

طرحتُ السؤال..

وحاولت أن أرسمَ بعض ملامح الإجابةِ...

ولكنْ يبقى العبءُ الأكبر على كل واحدٍ منّا على حدةٍ!

وحقيقةً لا أدري إن كنتُ أهلاً لكل هذه المعاني التي أسلفتُها أم لا.. لكنني على يقين أن فيكم من هو لها أهلٌ، وأن فيكم من ستقدح زناده هذه المعاني فيفوز بإذن الله بليلةِ العمرِ..

فطوبى لمن يحظى بشمّ عبيرها .. فيسجد مغشيًّا عليه من البشر

ويضرع في حب ويبكي من الجوى .. ويكتم أشواقًا تأجج كالجمر

ويصغي إلى صوت السماء كأنه .. صدى خفقات القلب ينبض في الصد*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## بنت الاحمدي

جزاج الله الف خير اختي الكريمه

----------


## فضاء

جزاج الله خيرا....

----------


## uae13122

جزاج الله خيرا في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ac- teacher

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## *أم الريامي*

جزاج الله خيرا في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## الغفليه

يعلج الجنه وغفران والذنوب

----------


## ghadood

رائع .. جزاك الله كل خير 

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## الكندية

جزاك الله خيرا في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 

اللهم بالغنا ليلة القدر آآآآمين يارب

----------


## بنت المازم

يزاج الله الف خير افدتينا الغالية يعلة من 
ميزان حسناتج

----------


## لعيونك إنت

تسلمين الغاليه على الطرح وان شاء الله نكون جميع من الفايزين فيها بلغنا الله ليلة القدر وياكم

----------


## LDEHX

بارك الله فيك 
ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## جـورية العين

بارك الله فيج اختي يعله في ميزانج ولا حرمنا الله من يديدج

----------


## أنــ هيامي ــا

اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر ..

آآآآآآآآمين ..

مشكورة على الموضوع الاكثر من رااائع ..

في ميزان حسناتج ان شاااء الله

----------


## روح الفانيلا

جزاك الله خيرا اللهم ارزقنا الجنة امين

----------


## optmistic_lady

يجزاج الله خير حلو

----------


## شموخ عليا

*
فطوبى لمن يحظى بشمّ عبيرها .. فيسجد مغشيًّا عليه من البشر

ويضرع في حب ويبكي من الجوى .. ويكتم أشواقًا تأجج كالجمر

ويصغي إلى صوت السماء كأنه .. صدى خفقات القلب ينبض في الصد*









_أسأل الله سبحانه باسمه الأعظم أن ييسر أمري وأن يعجل بفرجهُ علي ويجعله أقرب إلي من طرفة العين .._

----------


## optmistic_lady

للرفع الله يفرج همج و يقضي حاجتج و حاجتي و همج و همي وهمومم المسلمين 

راااائع 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## افناان

*.. يالله بحسن الخاتمة .. !!

... يسلموو الغلا على المعلومات .. يعطيج العافيه .. ربي لاهاااانج .. ^_^ ..*

----------


## D.S.F

يززززززززززاج الله خيررر ..

----------


## ما يكبرني لقب

يزاج الله خير
وفى ميزان حسناتج

----------


## UM.AMAL

يزاج الله ألف خير أختي ،وبلغنا وأياكم أجمعيين قيام ليلة القدر آمين يا رب العالمين .

----------


## um saoody

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## شمس الايمان

جزاج الله الف خير والله يفرج همج ويرزقج كل شي تتمنيه.اللهم آميييين.

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

الله يعطيج الصحه والعافية

----------


## شموخ عليا

بلغنا الله وإياكِ ليلة القدر، وجعلنا ممن يقومها إيمانًا واحتسابًا، وفتح لنا فيها من أبواب الخير والبركة ما يكون سببًا في دخولنا الفردوس بلا سابقة حساب.. آمين

----------


## عوعو22

يزاج ربي الجنه وكل الخير إنشاء الله

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقنا الزوج الصالح

----------

